

IFixit's Self-Repair Manifesto - zdw
http://www.ifixit.com/Manifesto

======
staktrace
I've always been peeved at how so many people consider recycling the only way
to be 'green'. Remember the old slogan, "Reduce, Reuse, Recycle"? Reducing
your consumption and reusing as much as possible are way better than just
recycling. Unfortunately they also reduce spending so there's not a lot of
incentive to encourage it via marketing dollars. iFixit seems to have found a
viable model to push people to "Reuse" rather than "Recycle", but I'm still
hoping somebody out there can push us to "Reduce" first.

~~~
chadaustin
Amen to that. Instead of taking old hardware to green citizen for recycling,
lately I've been donating it on craigslist. In silicon valley, it's surprising
how many people will get use out of your old electronics.

------
Encosia
> we can’t run a linear manufacturing process forever.

If only we _were_ running a linear manufacturing process. The market punishes
companies that don't post _exponential_ growth in the form of seemingly linear
quarter-over-quarter growth.

This is a great way to present the problem to non-hackers, if you haven't seen
it: <http://www.storyofstuff.com/>

------
clinton
One of the inspirations to the Self-Repair Manifesto is the equally awesome
"Maker's Bill of Rights"[1], which is a little more focused on the
practicalities of such a concept including gems such as "Screws better than
glues"

[1]
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/12/the_makers_bill_of_...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/12/the_makers_bill_of_rights.html)

~~~
icco
This is made even more evident by the fact that iFixit runs Make's
<http://makeprojects.com/>

------
danielnicollet
I spent a good part of my teenage week-ends at a dump in France with my
brother and our friends recuperating small engines and moped parts, hacking
them back together, creating strange 2 or 3 wheel novel vehicles. Every time
we see each other, we have the best time remembering those memories. We all
have all in one way or another kept doing the same thing at work with other
types of technologies.

All this to say that this manifesto goes for companies too of course!! and
that it's not owned by ifixit.com, but should be yours too if you care about
waste and overconsumption.

------
optionality
Fixing things can be fun and educational; however, as a matter of routine
maintainance there comes a time when it is no longer desirable or economical
to repair. It's better to discard and replace.

I look forward to the time when we have sufficiently abundant power and other
relevant knowledge to recycle _everything_ by heating waste to a plasma,
sorting, and converting the condensed atoms into useful stock compounds.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Thus replacing consumption of material by consumption of fuel?

~~~
ars
You can use the waste heat to generate electricity.

But presumably this is only done once energy is very cheap/abundant.

BTW this plasma thing is real:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_arc_waste_disposal>

------
jsz0
_"We have the right"_ should probably be _"We want the right"_ From what I
know, in the US at least, a warranty void sticker for example is legally
valid.

~~~
dchest
It is not the case in Russia. The manufacturer (or repair service provider)
must prove that it was your intervention that caused the product to break
[ЗоПП 18.4].

Unfortunately, a lot of people don't know this, and are mislead by sellers and
service providers.

